# Strategy for My Noisy Vacuum Pump...



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Smother and bury it behind 1600 lbs of lead.  

I had originally placed the vacuum pump up front of my Ranger where the radiator was but after hearing the noise and vibration 
from it's first vacuum run-up test,  I jerked it out for a better location.

After reading about others with noisy vacuum pumps and seeing Kiev's? in a wooden box, I figured it be better off in a box _behind me. _
I figured unlike maybe some of you, my ears naturally face forward. 

Anyway, I've mounted it on a PVC board and then will place it in my rear plywood battery box (see photos below).

It will sit on 1-2" of foam and will be surrounded by foam on the sides and over the top of it. The vacuum mounting board will not touch 
any of the plywood box except where a few screws go through it and the foam to secure it to the plywood box floor.

I will bring in some fresh air (from below the box) and there will be a 
tool tray installed above it with foam glued underneath the removable tray.

Although it will be partitioned off from the rear battery pack, I plan to make sure it is ventillated so as to not collect hydrogen gas from 
battery charging.

Below are a couple photos so far. Whatcha think?


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

that looks nice, my only concern would be getting enough air for it, but sounds like you've thought of that.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

plywood box is cool for mass damping, you'll need soft rubber foam for quiet by isolation as hard foams transmit vibrations


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

Other solutions that work:
Put an inrush current limiter in series with the pump, this causes the pump to start up slowly when the reservoir is empty(full of air), which is also when it makes the most noise. I think I used a CL 60, or CL 100, I had to do some trial n error to find the right value.

Attach a long rubber hose on the pumps exhaust, stuff it with steel wool. This acts as a muffler.

Stick the pump inside the vacuum reservoir.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anybody built a muffler for one of these things besides the steel wool in the hose idea? Or does most of the noise radiate from the body of the pump rather than the exhaust?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

If you haven't already, you might wanna build up some 'isolation' feet. The pump probably won't run that much, but if you can isolate the vibration it will help. I haven't had a lot of time with mine yet, but put it on feet made from fuel hose around 10-24 bolts, AND fastened to a plate which mounts to an engine mount..... so it doesn't vibrate anything solid..... http://envirokarma.org/ev/gallery/080721_04.vpump.htm 
and more details at http://envirokarma.org/ev/gallery/080721_02.vpump.htm


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys! 



John said:


> Has anybody built a muffler for one of these things besides the steel wool in the hose idea? Or does most of the noise radiate from the body of the pump rather than the exhaust?


Other than vibrating the metal plate attached to the radiator support on my first mounting attempt, I think most of the noise out of the Gast (Gasp) vacuum pump is mainly from the piston working inside the body of the pump.

Someone mentioned they connect a rubber hose to a charcoal canister on the exhaust side to muffle the noise and tried that approach on my old Ranger ICE one but it didn't seem to quiet the Gasp(t) pump.

I tried the rubber hose isolation mounting thing on the first attempt but my bolting it to the metal radiator support didn't help as the mount bolts themselves transferred the vibration to the metal truck body. 

I didn't have enough room to bolt it up to a rubberized motor mount or transmission mount as apparently works on dtbakers EV.

I might try the in-rush limiter if the plywood box and rubberized foam thing don't work out.


----------



## Hondacrzy (Mar 15, 2008)

I made a bracket and installed my pump on these mounts. I do need to add a muffler to the intake though.

http://www.avproductsinc.com/cylindrical-bobbin/mounts.html


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

tj4fa said:


> ...as apparently works on dtbakers EV.


well.... I don't KNOW how it works yet, but will soon!


----------



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

I cant hear mine for all the noise from the "Cherry Bombs" I have coming off my blown 8" ADC series wound! 

(chuckle)

Actually, KTA services supplied me with rubber isolation mounts that keep vibration to a minimum. They are just like little motor mounts. I can't hear it at all from the drivers seat.


----------



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

tj4fa,

Very pretty btw

How do you adjust the kick in kick out pressure without a vacuum guage?

ZD


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

ZenDaddy said:


> tj4fa,
> 
> Very pretty btw
> 
> ...


 
Thanks ZenDaddy! 

I ran the pump off a 12v battery and adjusted the vacuum switch pressure points before connecting the hose from the motor/switch to the vaccum reservoir.

I also took a Sharpie and marked the threads on the Vswitch where the final adjustment was in case it goes out of adjustment. That way I have a good starting reference if I ever have to adjust it again.


----------



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

Ahhhh

smart _and _good looking


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

as I have plenty of room in my rear battery box, I'm considering doing what you did with your vacuum pump.. my question to you and everyone (rather than start a new thread)

Is there any downside to having the pump so far away from the brake booster? like... does that much extra hose cause it to work harder to maintain a certain level of vacuum, ie... ??


----------



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

PatricioIN said:


> as I have plenty of room in my rear battery box, I'm considering doing what you did with your vacuum pump.. my question to you and everyone (rather than start a new thread)
> 
> Is there any downside to having the pump so far away from the brake booster? like... does that much extra hose cause it to work harder to maintain a certain level of vacuum, ie... ??


Actually just the opposite. More hose, as long as it is tough enough not to collapse, is like having a larger vacuum tank! It will take a bit longer initially to get the hg you need, but barring leaks it will be better.

ZD


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Yep ZenDaddy more reserve...

I have the truck up and running and even without adding any insulation back there (except for my tool tray over top of it), you can barely hear it when stopped. 

When you're driving you can't hear it at all.



















http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o42/jaynethecat/


----------

